# The original Scottish machine polishing classes - Defined Details -Glasgow



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Details on this class to be held on Sunday the 26th of October below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4679290#post4679290

Gordon.


----------



## Sy1441 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Gordon, 

When will you be finalising the attendees for this?

Sy


----------

